
Seniors at Risk: Using Spatial Analysis to Identify Pharmacy Deserts - Pablo1856
https://makepath.com/open-source-gis-spatial-analysis-pharmacy-deserts/
======
chbrandt
Awesome. Here is the beauty of a well-thought data analysis workflow, by
picking up quality data and using powerful tools: in a few steps `xarray-
spatial` and the *pandas ecosystem hit the confidence level for the human
intervention (calls) to reveal a very important (easy to overlook) reality.

------
slbenso1
This is fantastic analysis, this tech could be used to analyze lots of
geographic problems where there are multiple overlays of geographic data.

------
bark0111
Insightful article leveraging insightful analysis.

